# CPU0: local APIC error 0x40



## FameWolf (Jul 22, 2020)

After extensive reading I've found the solution to fix this error on my ancient laptop is to add noapic at boot.  Unfortunately I have been unable to locate how and where to put this.   If it was linux  and grub it would be a done deal but I'm a newb to freebsd.  Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------

